# Is it normal to suck on a lollipop during class?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I ask this because there a was a guy sitting in front of me in my history class sucking on one last week. 

And about a month ago another guy had some stinky meal in that same class. After he finished the stinky meal, he proceeded to snack on skittles and then left the garbage on the floor of the classroom. Is this considered normal behavior in university?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know that I've seen any lollipops. There have occasionally been people with stinky food, and more with not-so-stinky food. I think most students have the sense to not bring strong-smelling food to eat in class or leave their trash behind them. It's pretty obviously inconsiderate.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Not really 'normal' as such... lollipops at least. I've been known to snack on stuff on chocolate and other candy during class when I was in high school too anyway XD


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

A lollipop is hardly a crime, but regarding the badman who ate an entire meal in a lecture room while being taught. That's more of a showcase of the lack of respect he has towards the lecturer. :no + The lecturers lack of authority over the classroom.

I agree with you though, at University the etiquette in lecture theatres should be above primary school level. The only person that needs to be drinking in the room is the lecturer, and just water. :yes to keep their throat moist when they talk.

I actually find it insulting when the lecturers / pupils are very casual or disrespectful in their manner of teaching. Universities are meant to be the high end of the academic world and some of them simply don't keep up to standards. :sus


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've not seen people eating lollipops, but this one woman in my modern American lit class used to bring boxes of crackers to class and finish them off. One day she ate like five slices of confetti cake. Not offensive, but kind of funny. It made me hungry and jealous was the main thing.

I did see a woman at work sucking on a lollipop as she walked down the hall. That was odd.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

NatureFellow said:


> A lollipop is hardly a crime, but regarding the badman who ate an entire meal in a lecture room while being taught. That's more of a showcase of the lack of respect he has towards the lecturer. :no + The lecturers lack of authority over the classroom.
> 
> I agree with you though, at University the etiquette in lecture theatres should be above primary school level. The only person that needs to be drinking in the room is the lecturer, and just water. :yes to keep their throat moist when they talk.
> 
> I actually find it insulting when the lecturers / pupils are very casual or disrespectful in their manner of teaching. Universities are meant to be the high end of the academic world and some of them simply don't keep up to standards. :sus


I didn't mind the lollipop and non-stinky/non-crunchy snacks are fine. I just thought it rather bizarre to suck on a lollipop during class. This was on a quiz day, so the class was full. Normally 1/3 are absent and on Fridays 1/2-3/4 are absent. Guess cause this is a general ed course. In my other classes most people show up.

The stinky/crunchy meals are kind of distracting. I've seen some people eat big-*ss salads in class too.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Back in my day (lol), he would have it ripped out his mouth and thrown in the bin, same with gum.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Candy is ok. Anything that would be considered part of a meal is not.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

It's just a lollipop :stu


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Everything is normal in college.

I wanted to say a real meal may be pushing it a bit, but if it's a large lecture room and you're sitting in the back I don't see why not.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

depends on how he was suckin it...........seriously its not that serious


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I didn't see this kind of thing until grad school, and it seemed okay because most of us had to work and didn't have much time to get food before class. I could never eat in class and have been amazed at how some people can sit there eating while the teacher talks. But, in undergrad, most professors made a point to say no food/drinks allowed. 

Oh, and I don't recall ever seeing anyone sucking on a lollipop...lol. Just munching on snacks/candy from a bag.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't remember ever seeing lollipops, but I wouldn't be surprised if I did. Plenty of people did have candy in class. Most professors didn't seem to have a problem with it, as long as the people eating weren't being obnoxious about it.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on how big the class was. If it was a small class, then it's not normal. The only time that I've seen people eat lollipops during class, was in middle school when someone was giving out treats for their birthday. As far as the meals are concerned, I've only seen regular things being eaten, meaning food from the faculty cafeteria or vending machines, but it's usually when the room is filled up with around 250-300 people.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Who the **** eats a full meal in a university class?

I don't think I ever saw such a thing in my 3-4 years in a college. I can just visualize it, though. The smell, the sounds, the snaps and crunches as they eat, the mess... I'd be inclined to take it and shove it in their face.

The lollipop, not so bad - they just look like a tool.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i suck on lollipops all the time....


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

My one psych professor loved to bring in lollipops for the class. So yes, I've seen this a whole lot. :b

I've seen people eating in my classes before. But it really depends on what kinda class it is. I don't know how to describe it, but you can get a "feel" for how the class is, & whether or not it's appropriate to eat something during it. The most I've eating during class is like nuts or something small like that. I would never want to bring attention to myself. I was eating nuts the other day (because I hadn't eaten all day, needed something), & I was so self-conscious wondering how loud I was chewing.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't really see the problem with it as long as it's not disruptive. I'm a music major, so most of my classes will not allow food at all, but in my gen ed course, I always have a coffee or maybe a chewy granola or some candy. I don't really see anything wrong with it. We're all adults, I think we can handle a bit of food. Beside, in America, the costs of education are extremely bloated. For the prices we pay, we shouldn't even have to buy our own food.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Who the **** eats a full meal in a university class?
> 
> I don't think I ever saw such a thing in my 3-4 years in a college. I can just visualize it, though. The smell, the sounds, the snaps and crunches as they eat, the mess... I'd be inclined to take it and shove it in their face.
> 
> The lollipop, not so bad - they just look like a tool.


:lol This is what I was thinking but didn't say . Really, people ate full meals from places like chickfila in my graduate classes. It was disgusting.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Ospi said:


> Back in my day (lol), he would have it ripped out his mouth and thrown in the bin, same with gum.


 Most of my elementary and high school teachers were like that too. That's why I hated their guts. Probably a good part of the reason I had no interest in moving on to college as well.

And it's not a bin. It's a trash can.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

On Valentines Day the kiddos give out nothing but lollipops. (High School)


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

One semester, all my classes were in one block. Tuesday and Thursday from ten to four, with ten minute breaks to get from one class to the other (I also had to get permission to store my books and notebooks in the grad students' area in the classics/philosophy common). So I got permission from one of my profs to eat lunch in his class. It wasn't that big a deal, I packed food that I could eat quietly and stuff.

Lollipops also help if you're used to smoking a lot. I quit smoking by having a lollipop or peppermint stick whenever I wanted to smoke. So maybe it's that?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

At my univ whenever a school club or something is advertising or trying to get new members they lure you in with the promise of free candy. So yes, I've been randomly given lollipops in the hallway before and well, if I'm going to class just then, I guess I have a lollipop in my mouth during class.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Some guy was crunching hard candies for half of a three hour class tonight. I wanted to disembowel him.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Lollipops yes. Stinky meals no. Garbage on the floor, well, yes, but I don't approve of it.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

It's been a while since I've been in a college class; I would say lolipops are ok but full on meals are not. What's next....bringing in a sterno and doing some cooking?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I've had instructors say that they do not want eating in their class, but I think they are referring to bringing meals, not so much a small snack or candy.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol that must have looked awkward & gay as hell for a dude to be doing that.
That's why i always chew my lollipop when in public.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

, I didnt eat stuff in front of the lecturers in college, but a drink was allowed.

When I was in high school though, I used to eat like, sweets and crisps etc.. sneakily , as it wasn't allowed so in class so you had to be carefull not to get caught eating .

People that did that were designated as was one of the 'POCKET MUNCHERS' (UK, possibly Scottish School lingo) LOL!!:lol


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

no its not its gay ....




jk


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Haha I don't see what's the problem unless the teacher lets you. I'd rather suck on a lollipop than chew gum. I feel like I annoy others whenever I am chewing gum.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

my college class is 14...imo it would be rude


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I saw another lollipop sucker tonight in my business law class. This time it was an Asian guy in a suit.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kojak used to suck Lollipops


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

All I know is whenever I see a girl eating a banana or sucking a lollipop, my mind tends to wander.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I used to have a professor who would hand them out.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I also saw some more big as* salad eaters again in couple other classes. Always women. Why can't they just eat a snickers bar or something? Why a big as* salad? Some even bring apples and bananas to class. Men seem to prefer to suck on lollipops.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Why the heck is there an 'Other' option on this poll?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> Why the heck is there an 'Other' option on this poll?


I always add "other" to my polls just for good measure. In case someone can't decide how to answer.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I always add "other" to my polls just for good measure. In case someone can't decide how to answer.


Ah, good policy. And I see some people _have_ used that option. lol


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

its much more normal to light a joint in class


----------

